# Norman Apple and Potato Soup



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I've made Apple and Potato Soup for shooters at a wedding. I think it tastes flat and could use a little something. It has apples, potato, chicken stock, apple brandy, leeks, cream, and a dash of cinnamon. I don't want it to taste too sweet, so I've gone lightly with the cinnamon. Any ideas how to perk this up? Should I not be afraid of the cinnamon? I don't want that apple pie taste. Does that make sense?

The recipe calls for dices apples sauteed in butter as a garnish. Any better ideas? I'm not thrilled with it as I don't know how easy it will be to drink the soup from a 3oz cup with chunked apples on top.

I need this for Saturday. Thanks in advance!
Susan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

brighten it with lemon juice on the sauteed apples.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never made it, but first impressions:

Check salt balance. White pepper. Nutmeg. Cayenne. Clove.

The potato/ leek/ stock / cream thing is a complete taste. Apples and onions (leeks) are a complete taste as well. Yet, the soup is flat. This leads to the idea that salt might be lacking, as well as a little pepper. 

Nutmeg will bring out both the apples, milk and potatoes . Clove (a little) will pick up the apple and cream. Cayenne (a little) will enhance the taste buds' ability to pick up the nuances. Red pepper/apple is very good. I'm sure you've had the candies.

You should be able to taste the cinnamon and salt -- with the other seasonings flying just under the radar. If I were going to tweak just one to brighten the taste it would be cayenne. 

I'd garnish with chives and either broken pieces of crisp fried won-ton wrappers or crumbled apple wood-smoked bacon. 

BDL


----------



## lighthaus76 (Oct 21, 2007)

I get alot of requests for my Potato Apple Gratin. I lightly dust the layers of apples and potatoes with a little fresh rosemary and thyme. You might want to try it in your soup. Be careful, a little rosemary goes a long way!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I wrote to thank you all on Friday night, but must have not actually hit POST.

I added a little cinnamon and cayenne, upped the salt some since it was to be served cold, and garnished some with chive stalks and the rest with bacon. I set the shooters up on a glass shelf set on a layer of green apples (an idea from another site). It looked great- I even saw people taking pictures of that alone! Those who tried it loved it. Some had to be teased into it, and others simply thought it was too strange. Big babies! The problem was that the bride and groom have been living in LA for the past few years and wanted the menu to reflect their tastes. Many of the guests were locals- older family members- a couple of older women couldn't seem to grasp that it should be drink directly from the cup and insisted on using spoons.

I would say it worked out well. Thanks so much for your ideas.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I wrote to thank you all on Friday night, but must have not actually hit POST.

I added a little cinnamon and cayenne, upped the salt some since it was to be served cold, and garnished some with chive stalks and the rest with bacon. I set the shooters up on a glass shelf set on a layer of green apples (an idea from another site). It looked great- I even saw people taking pictures of that alone! Those who tried it loved it. Some had to be teased into it, and others simply thought it was too strange. Big babies! The problem was that the bride and groom have been living in LA for the past few years and wanted the menu to reflect their tastes. Many of the guests were locals- older family members- a couple of older women couldn't seem to grasp that it should be drink directly from the cup and insisted on using spoons.

I would say it worked out well; I'll serve the leftover hot in the cafe this week. Thanks so much for your ideas.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

acid - go for the lemon juice


----------

